

PowerPoint: Killer App? (2005) - tokenadult
http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2005/08/29/AR2005082901444.html

======
tokenadult
"The most disturbing development in the world of PowerPoint is its migration
to the schools -- like sex and drugs, at earlier and earlier ages. Now we have
second-graders being tutored in PowerPoint. No matter that students who
compose at the keyboard already spend more energy perfecting their fonts than
polishing their sentences -- PowerPoint dispenses with the need to write any
sentences at all."

See

[http://www.edwardtufte.com/bboard/q-and-a-fetch-
msg?msg_id=0...](http://www.edwardtufte.com/bboard/q-and-a-fetch-
msg?msg_id=0001yB)

for Edward Tufte on how to write better technical reports by avoiding
PowerPoint, and

<http://norvig.com/Gettysburg/>

for Peter Norvig's hilarious PowerPoint version of the Gettysburg Address.

